# Elevar voltaje de DC



## bernardomh (Ene 21, 2010)

Hola a todos, existe alguna manera de elevar un voltaje de DC con transistores o algo así. Por ejemplo yo quiero que usando una pila de 9V pueda obtener 11V y no se si sea posible que obtenga valores de voltaje segun yo quiera, es decir, que tambien pueda obtener 10.5, 13, 15V. Se que la corriente va a disminuir pero es esto posible?


----------



## Ferny (Ene 21, 2010)

Mirate el regulador LM2577-ADJ

Un saludo


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ene 21, 2010)

Buscas un convertidor DC-DC o tambien llamado troceador, yo te recomiendo un MC34063 soporta hasta 1.5A funciona bien en 9volt.


----------



## zgouki (Jun 30, 2010)

Estimados, revivo el post ya que tengo la misma duda pero con distintos parámetros: poseo una entrada de 12VDC y deseo obtener a la salida unos 18-20VDC... Buscando conversores DC-DC simples me tope con el que esta en esta página: http://kopka.at/elektr_e.htm#DC-DC-Wandler
Al final de copie el circuito y las indicaciones. Me servira para obtener lo que necesito? La carga no va a superar los 100mA... Que otro circuito alternativo me recomiendan, sabiendo que no puedo alterar los 12VDC (nada de rebobinar trafos, etc) y que no me gustaría liarme con bobinas y componentes dificiles de conseguir ? Muchas gracias y espero sus respuestas. 

*DC-DC-converter*

*This simple circuit is useful if you want to charge an accumulator from a car battery.*

*Technical data DC-DC-converter:

operating voltage: 6 - 18V
output voltage: ca. 12 - 36V (2*Ue, depending upon input voltage and output current)
output current: max. 0,5A (with appropriate cooling up to 2A).
My measurements: efficiency 80% at 1A*
*0A - 1,85 x Uein *
*1,4A - 1,4 x Uein*



EDIT: Ups...  Disculpenme, acabo de darme cuenta que ese circuito es para pasar de DC a AC....Igualmente no entiendo porque dice "DC - DC Converter"...


----------



## j0s3 (Jun 30, 2010)

Pues de acuerdo a tu diagrama es DC-DC.


----------



## zgouki (Jun 30, 2010)

Si pero si lees en las especificaciones dice: "output voltage: *ca.* 12 - 36V (2*Ue, depending upon input voltage and output current)" , es por eso la duda...


----------



## jorger (Jun 30, 2010)

La salida es DC.Lo sé por el diodo y el condensador que se usan como filtro a la salida.
No te preocupes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2010)

Aquí tienes uno similar , más completo , con regulación (tendrías que cambiar el zener)

Y hasta tiene el impreso !

http://apowersupply.com/6v-to-12v-converter-tda2003-144.html

Saludos


----------



## zgouki (Jun 30, 2010)

Gracias jorger y DOSMETROS por sus respuestas. Sobre el circuito que postee...segun lo que dice no habria problemas en que le meta 12VDC para obtener 20VDC...igualemnte nose como se supone que sepa cual es el voltaje a la salida....este depende de los componentes? 
Y sobre el circuito que me paso DOSMETROS, no habría problemas de introducirle esos 12VDC en vez de 6VDC ? Pregunto porq dice q pueden ser 6V to 8V los de entrada... :S
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2010)

Los dos utilizan el TDA2003 , fijate en el datasheet cual es su tensión máxima de alimentación .

El primero es un doblador , el otro tiene más elevación y luego lo regula.

Saludos !


----------



## zgouki (Jul 1, 2010)

Bueno gente, me decidi por hacer el 1er circuito que es mas sencillo (el doblador de tension dc). Use exactamente los mismos componentes de la imagen (salvo los diodos SB530 q los reemplaze por los 1N5819 que tambien son schottky pero de menor amperaje). La resistencia de 2M2 al principio de todo me confundi y le mande una de 2K2 :S ... No creo que se haya dañado el TDA2003 por eso...o si? La cuestion es que hice las siguientes proebas:
* teniendo la resistencia erronea de 2K2 en vez de la de 2M2, conecte en Vin 12Vcc...Vout me dio 12Vcc...
* cuando me di cuenta lo de la resistencia, la cambie y volvi a colocar 12Vcc...Vout me seguia dando 12Vcc...
* Me decidi por conectar 5Vcc en vez de 12 (utilizo una fuente de PC) luego de descargar el cap de 1000uF de la salida (porq sino las mediciones me seguian dando 12Vcc), y esta vez Vout me dio 5Vcc.
CONCLUSION: ESTE CIRCUITO NO ME DOBLA NADA 
Seguramente estoy haciendo algo mal. Revise las conecciones y esta todo ok...se habra jodido el TDA2003 al equivocarme de resistencia? 

Aca encontre el mismo circuito pero en otra página: http://www.8052.com/forum/read/122072 ; lo único que cambia son los diodos (no son schottky aqui) y los capacitores electroliticos (3 de 100uF reemplazando al de 0,47uF y a los 2 de 1000uF)... Sera este el circuito correcto? 
Recuerden que lo que necesito es 20Vcc 0,2A a partir de 12Vcc d euna fuente de PC...






Un saludo y espero sus consejos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2010)

Elemental Watson  , si no dobla , es porque no escila .

Si no tenés osciloscopio, probá con un audífono, o un tweeter, o un parlantito de PC en serie con 100uF entre la salida del integrado (pata4) y masa.

Saludos !


----------



## zgouki (Jul 8, 2010)

Gente, muchas gracias por su ayuda brindada. Al final solucione mi problema de otra manera: aproveche de que el circuito se alimentaba de una fuente atx de pc y extraje del cable blanco -5V, los cuales junto con los +12V me da una diferencia de potencial de 17V, justo lo que necesitaba para mi circuito adicional. Como este circuito recibia señales TTL de la misma fuente (+5V, GND) utilize optoacopladores para que todo funcionara OK. Muchas gracias por todo y cuando tenga tiempo intentare de nuevo con el TDA2003 que no pude hacert andar... 
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2010)

De nada che .

Saludos !


----------



## pumaypantera (Nov 6, 2013)

una pregunta sobre el ci ... tda8560* ,* *f*uncionaba bien * , *a*_*lo mucho funciona una semana y luego * h*izo cambio repentino en el volumen y un poco de distorcion .... alguien sabe que pueda ser ... les agradeceria la respuesta........


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 6, 2013)

La ortografía por favor!, la ortografía.


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 10, 2013)

Cambialo y listo


----------



## Edwar09 (Dic 18, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Elemental Watson  , si no dobla , es porque no escila .
> Saludos !



Hola a todos entonces si quiero hacer dobladores tiene que ser con un voltaje que oscile??????
Es decir si tengo una pila de 9v primero hago que oscile y depues ya le pongo el doblador o como?
o si le pongo solo muchos capacitores a la salida de la pila para que se carguen y aumente el voltaje como al triple

 ya me confundi no entiendo nada lol


----------



## chclau (Dic 18, 2013)

Edwar09 dijo:


> Hola a todos entonces si quiero hacer dobladores tiene que ser con un voltaje que oscile??????
> Es decir si tengo una pila de 9v primero hago que oscile y depues ya le pongo el doblador o como?
> o si le pongo solo muchos capacitores a la salida de la pila para que se carguen y aumente el voltaje como al triple
> 
> ya me confundi no entiendo nada lol


Exactamente, para que un doblador sirva no podes usar continua, tiene que ser alterna o pulsante. Todo conversor DC-DC incluye algun tipo de oscilador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2013)

Edwar09 dijo:


> Hola a todos entonces si quiero hacer dobladores tiene que ser con un voltaje que oscile??????
> Es decir si tengo una pila de 9v primero hago que oscile y depues ya le pongo el doblador o como?


 
Si , exactamente !



> o si le pongo solo muchos capacitores a la salida de la pila para que se carguen y aumente el voltaje como al triple


 
No , solo cargarás un montón de capacitores a 9 V

Fijate los Joule-Thief


----------



## miguelus (Dic 19, 2013)

Buenos días.

Edward dijo...

_



			Hola a todos entonces si quiero hacer dobladores tiene que ser con un voltaje que oscile??????
Es decir si tengo una pila de 9v primero hago que oscile y depues ya le pongo el doblador o como?
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

_
Vas por buen camino 

1º paso.  Por medio de un Relé pones un Condensador en paralelo con la Batería.

2º paso. Esperamos unos mS para dar tiempo a que el Condensador esté cargado 

3º paso. Por medio del Relé ponemos el Condensador en serie con la Batería, ya tenemos el    doble de tensión... Batería + Condensador

4º paso. Esperamos unos mS y volvemos al paso 1º

Si en lugar de un solo Condenador ponemos x Condensadores y los cargamos, al ponerlos en serie la tensión resultante será la suma de todos  bueno en realidad será un poco menos (por aquello de las pérdidas y todo ese rollo). 

Esto, aunque parezca un poco raro, hasta los años 70 era una forma de doblar, triplicar… la tensión, se hacía mecánicamente.

Si en lugar de poner condensadores ponemos Bobinas el efecto es similar, un ejemplo de ello es la forma de obtener la Alta Tensión en la Bobina de encendido de los coches en este caso el elemento activo son los Platinos.

Básicamente todos los Convertidores DC-DC  tienen como Elemento Activo un Transistor, como medio de almacenar la energía se suele utilizar un Inductor y por último un rectificador rápido (Diodos Schttky) y por supuesto un Oscilador.

Todo esto es desde un punto de vista muy simple, lo podemos complicar  hasta donde queramos, lo mejor es buscar por el Foro y por Internet información sobre Fuentes Conmutadas (Switching)

Sal U2


----------



## sergiot (Dic 19, 2013)

Los convertidores dc-dc no solo se usan para aumentar o disminuir la tensión, sino que también se los usa para aislar las masas, la tensión que se genere estará totalmente aislada de la tensión primaria.

Un elevador rustico sería usar un trafo de por ejemplo 220V-9V, si en ves de usarlo entrando con los 220v lo usas entrando con 9V de alterna, generarías los 220V del otro lado, parece fácil, pero es no lo es aunque te dará una idea de lo que son los convertidores dc-dc.

Hay pequeños chips que con solo una bobinita y un par de cosas se transforman en convertidores.


----------

